# Prehospital Trauma Life Support  - (PHTLS) Military



## old medic (10 Feb 2005)

In the restructuring thread I mentioned that I'd post a short review on the Military PHTLS book once I got my hands on it.
It's here, so here's the scoop.

PHTLS Basic and Advanced Prehospital Trauma Life Support Military Edition
By the National Association of Emergency Medical Technicians
Published by Elsevier MosbyJems 
ISBN 0-323-03271-0
copyright 2005
439 pages

Contains one CD-ROM that contains some videos showing different BLS and ALS skills, an interactive exam based on the book contents and some reference programs for use on a PDA. 

The first 15 chapters of this book appear to be the same as the non-military text.  They have added a military cover, and a US military photo and cover page for each of the 15 chapters.  These first 15 chapters are devoid of any military content, only covering the content found in the standard textbook.  I must agree with posters in some outside EMS forums, and say that the man in the class will not notice much difference between PHTLS and a BTLS course.

The 16th chapter (pages 374 - 413) is the military add-on portion of the book. Not as long as I would have expected, this chapter starts out discussing the history of the US army medical services and the NATO Echelons of care.   From there, it goes into the TCCC Management plans for general field care, care under fire, and CASEVAC.  It then covers the skills in more detail, starting with movement of casualties on various battlefield conditions.  Once the skills are covered, the book provides 8 military scenarios as examples for the reader.

The last pages are devoted to care of casualties in NBCW environments, military triage, and an appendix on extended patient care times.
There is also a skills chart, showing required skills for first aid, combat lifesaver, and TCCC medics.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Feb 2005)

BTLS will be producing a military medicine version of its textbook as well.

Seems militay medicine is in vogue.


----------



## Donut (11 Feb 2005)

The mil edition of BTLS has been on the BTLS and the Brady website for at least a month now, and is available for sale.  I've no idea if it's the same text with a new chapter or two, as with PHTLS, or if it's entirely reworked.

DF


----------



## Armymedic (11 Feb 2005)

Geez were you watching me type?

We sent a couple of my fellow instructors to the BTLS conference in Oct where they saw the new manual. But as both are currently overseas (Sri Lanka, Afghanisan) I can't ask either, for a week or so until I see them. But from what I remember them saying, it seemed a lot more military content (pictures, senarios)  then the PHTLS text described above.


----------



## Fraser.g (11 Feb 2005)

LOL 

It seems that the reserve have leaped before they looked....again.


----------



## old medic (14 Feb 2005)

Table 16-2  from page 396 of the PHTLS Military text book.

FOR DISCUSSION PURPOSES ONLY

THIS IS NOT CANADIAN DOCTRINE
This is not associated with any trial or unofficial courses run in Canada.


SKILLIndividual Operator    Combat Lifesaver    MedicOverview of Tactical Medicine TrainingX​X​X​Apply TourniquetX​X​X​Apply direct pressureX​X​X​Apply HemCon dressingX​X​X​Apply PASG​​X​Casualty Transport TechniquesX​X​X​Chin Lift / Jaw ThrustX​X​X​Nasopharyngeal AirwayX​X​X​Cricothyroidotomy​​X​ILMA​​X​Endotracheal intubation​​X​Combitube​​X​Needle thoracostomy​X​X​Treat Open PneumothoraxX​X​X​Chest tube​​X​Administer Oxygen​​X​Assess for shockX​X​X​Start an IV / Saline lock​X​X​Obtain intraosseous access​​X​IV fluid resuscitation​X​X​IV analgesia​​X​IV antibiotics​​X​Administer PRBCs​​X​IM MorphineX​X​X​IM Antibiotics​​X​Casualty Transport TechniquesX​X​X​Oral antibioticsX​X​X​Oral analgesiaX​X​X​SplintingX​X​X​Traction Splinting​X​X​Electronic Monitoring​​X​


----------



## Bart Nikodem (16 Feb 2005)

Apply PASG? Maybe it's just me but it sounds like keeping it real old school.


----------



## old medic (16 Feb 2005)

Bart Nikodem said:
			
		

> Apply PASG? Maybe it's just me but it sounds like keeping it real old school.




Yup, as the disclaimer says....  This has nothing to do with our standards,  it's only to show the difference
in the US.   Also worth a critical eye is the IM morphine autoinjector at all levels.


----------



## Donut (17 Feb 2005)

So, for discussion then, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd say all of our medics, reg and reserve, excepting PAs, fall somewhere between the CLS and Medic profiles of PHTLS.  Well, excepting fancy things like Hemcon, MS, any form of tactical tng, etc.   Is that enough?


----------



## Fraser.g (17 Feb 2005)

Looks about right.

Boldly going forward but only in reverse.

G


----------



## Donut (17 Feb 2005)

I thought it was "Boldly going forward, we still can't find reverse."

Star treckin', across the universe...

 8)


----------



## Fraser.g (17 Feb 2005)

Yes if we were talking about the DR Blondolo hour but we are talking about either the PHTLS or Armoured Recce ;D


----------



## medicineman (25 Feb 2005)

I was at an Ops conference recently in Montreal and nobody could explain why the shift to PHTLS in the Reserves and why/if the Regs will be maintaining BTLS as our trauma care recipe.  One thing I thought rather amusing I was told that the Reg fForce are heading down the PCP road and therefore didn't need to do this anymore (???!!!).  I'll just leave that one at that.

Any ideas/thoughts from anyone vis a vis why's and wherefore's?

MM


----------



## Fraser.g (25 Feb 2005)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I was at an Ops conference recently in Montreal and nobody could explain why the shift to PHTLS in the Reserves and why/if the Regs will be maintaining BTLS as our trauma care recipe.   One thing I thought rather amusing I was told that the Reg fForce are heading down the PCP road and therefore didn't need to do this anymore (???!!!).   I'll just leave that one at that.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts from anyone vis a vis why's and wherefore's?
> 
> MM



I think this link will help answer your questions

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26422.75.html

GF


----------

